# Mike Verta Masterclasses - Knowledge Required?



## Dominik Raab (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi folks,

sorry if this is a stupid question, but I just read in another thread that Mike Verta is going to do a new year's sale on masterclasses 'soon.' I've been eyeing his classes for a while, and this might be my opportunity.

Trouble is, I can't find any info on how much basic knowledge is required for, say, Composition I. I've always been a "trial and error" kind of guy with no theoretic knowledge to speak of, and whenever I bought a book or watched a video, it didn't start with the basics.

Basically, I know what a scale is, but that's where it ends. I mostly end up finding chords that match by just experimenting, but have no damn idea what they're called or what the theory behind them is.

Will I be overwhelmed by Verta's Composition I masterclass right from the start? How 'basic' is it?

I'd appreciate some experience reports, potentially even from people in a similar situation who went into Mike's masterclasses without knowing what a tonic is or what diminished means.

Alternatively, if Verta presupposes all of that - what are good resources to get caught up with the basics real quick? No bullshitting, no physics (I once tried a book that started out with the physics of a piano string; ain't nobody got time for that), no music history, just blunt "Here's what you need to know so you can appreciate Verta's stuff".

Sorry to be a bother, and thank you for your time!


----------



## tack (Jan 2, 2019)

Theory isn't all that important. If he uses a word you don't grok, pause and google it. His classes are really quite accessible to all levels.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 2, 2019)

you should probably know how to read music, in general, and it's used a little in his classes. 

some very basic music theory would be useful prior to verta's classes... because he will use terms like augmented, diminished, and tonic. He's not speaking to you like a text book, but he does use 'household' level music terms.

I wouldn't worry too much, stock up on what you want to learn when it goes on sale - theres no time limit on watching them, and you can spend a little time going through really basic videos on theory before you try to jump into his masterclasses. You could probably still learn bits and pieces from his lessons, but you'll be missing chunks if you don't have the basics covered. 

like 10 years ago there used to be a nice little flash website called musictheory.net that taught basics of how to read notes, rhythms, up to triads. I haven't sent people to that site in a long time, but after about 2 seconds of clicking, looks like its about the same(with a newer look, and an app they are trying to get you to buy)

https://www.musictheory.net/lessons

but everything you need to know before you enter his class can be learned there, in less than an hour(his classes alone are hours long) and it comes complete with audio for many of the examples, as well as a visualized piano, so you can start connecting notes on paper, sounds in your head, and what it looks like on the piano.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 2, 2019)

Dominik Raab said:


> "Here's what you need to know so you can appreciate Verta's stuff".



Appreciating John William's music probably helps :D. 




Dominik Raab said:


> Will I be overwhelmed by Verta's Composition I masterclass right from the start? How 'basic' is it?



It's a great place to start, just jump in, then close the gaps you find in your theory knowledge later and come back and watch the video again. 




ProfoundSilence said:


> https://www.musictheory.net/lessons



This looks very helpful, thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Jan 2, 2019)

Dominik Raab said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> sorry if this is a stupid question, but I just read in another thread that Mike Verta is going to do a new year's sale on masterclasses 'soon.' I've been eyeing his classes for a while, and this might be my opportunity.
> 
> ...





No Bother at all. Buy This :




*Practical Manual of Harmony*

Rimsky-Korsakov


it's just the simplest and best Harmony book ever written. Go slow. Give yourself a year to learn it cover to cover and you will be well sorted.

You can do Mike's Courses too as they are fantatsic . He is a great teacher and very much in love with good music. It powers every cell in his body and it shows.

This is a great crash course. Worth every penny too :

https://scoreclub.net/course/essential-composer-training-foundation/

yes it's half the price of a decent String Library , or a Chateau Margaux well past it's prime.....but it's very very good and every minute essential .


best


ed


----------



## mverta (Jan 3, 2019)

The sale announcement will go out tonight, and you'll be fine in most classes, especially Comp 1 even if you're starting out. In fact, it will save you quite a bit of time and energy in many ways.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you, everyone, for helping out - and especially honoured by the presence of the master himself. Thanks!


----------

